# DrsF&S Lawn Guard treats...



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Nice to hear the treats work for your lawn but sorry to hear they don't work for your dog.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

The tablets do seem less egregious in terms of ingredients - still, not something I'd care to give my dogs on a daily basis.


----------



## Ruby'sMyGem (Apr 6, 2007)

MyBentley said:


> The tablets do seem less egregious in terms of ingredients - still, not something I'd care to give my dogs on a daily basis.


Hhhhmmmm. DH is obsessed with the lawn. I wish I could convince him not to worry about it so much. There's not exactly anything harmful in the tabs is there? What would worry you?


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I wouldn't really want to feed my dog either of those items daily either. The best thing for the lawn is to simply water it down after she's peed on it. That will neutralize it and avoid yellow spots without sacrificing your dog's nutritional health.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

One more thing, you mentioned she's been on Canidae for 2 years. You do know they changed their formula somewhat recently right? Many dogs that did wonderfully on the original formula had problems when the formula changed. That could be part of the problem perhaps?


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

The wheat flour is probably not the thing Ruby's intolerant to unless you've already figured out that it gives her issue. Wheat intolerance is fairly rare.

There are a few unpronounceable things in the ingredient lists, so it's possible that one of those is screwing with her. Yucca schidigera is also an extract that hasn't been extensively studied, so that would scare me too.

Dog's health first; lawn second.


----------



## Ruby'sMyGem (Apr 6, 2007)

missmarstar said:


> One more thing, you mentioned she's been on Canidae for 2 years. You do know they changed their formula somewhat recently right? Many dogs that did wonderfully on the original formula had problems when the formula changed. That could be part of the problem perhaps?


Yeah, I originally assumed it was the food, but her itchiness and hot spots got much worse around the time we started the Lawn Guard a couple months ago. Canidae made their changes last year didn't they? Is it possible there were still bags of the old formula around until recently? 

I didn't realize that watering the lawn would take care of the yellow spots. How often does that need to be done?


----------



## Ruby'sMyGem (Apr 6, 2007)

tippykayak said:


> The wheat flour is probably not the thing Ruby's intolerant to unless you've already figured out that it gives her issue. Wheat intolerance is fairly rare.
> 
> There are a few unpronounceable things in the ingredient lists, so it's possible that one of those is screwing with her. Yucca schidigera is also an extract that hasn't been extensively studied, so that would scare me too.
> 
> Dog's health first; lawn second.


I agree completely. I just had no idea they could be harmful. Making those old assumptions again that something marketed by a vet would be safe.

I was looking at Fromm Gold food and it has yucca schidigera in it. Hhhhhmmmm. Is that good or bad.

We just started Ruby on CN Herring & Sweet Potato, but I can't decide if I should throw away my 30 lb of Canidae since I'm no longer sure it is the problem. AAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH:doh:


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Ruby'sMyGem said:


> I didn't realize that watering the lawn would take care of the yellow spots. How often does that need to be done?


Right after she pees on it.. just spray it with a hose for a minute and it should be good.






Ruby'sMyGem said:


> We just started Ruby on CN Herring & Sweet Potato, but I can't decide if I should throw away my 30 lb of Canidae since I'm no longer sure it is the problem. AAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH:doh:



If she did well on Canidae, I'd recommend stop feeding the treats and see if that makes a difference before doing a big food change. If after a couple months, she is still having issues, then try a food change at that point. It's so hard to find a food a dog does well on, I'd be hesitant to have her switch when it could very well be just the treats causing her problems.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

Good suggestions by Missmarster.

Yucca Schidigera is an ingredient put in some dog foods which helps eliminate the odor from the dog's stools - and maybe artificially change it is some other ways, I think. It's the day after day ingestion of the tablets, containing a number of non-food type ingredients (like silicon), that would bother me.


----------

